# Keja kennels



## Michellepl (Jun 16, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with Keja kennels? I couldn't find anything in the forums.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/196954-keja-kennels.html
http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodl...nkilee-keja-tyramara-cavri-adanac-kisbur.html

Here are a few links from poodleforum. It seems like countryboy would be able to help.


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 4, 2020)

Michellepl said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Keja kennels? I couldn't find anything in the forums.


Yes, I have known Ken & Jacqueline for over 20 years. They have been breeding & showing Poodles for over 35 years. All of the breeding stock is thoroughly tested & are AKC, CA& International champions. Their motto is "If you can't live with them, don't breed them." If you want the best poodle contact Kejakennel.com.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

The poster you're responding to hasn't been active in a bit over two years. Kejakennel.com doesn't seem to be a working link. I find the kennel name on OFA but no way to view the poodles to cross reference. Thanks for your input, I hope I find another way to do that .


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Rose n Poos, I found Keja on Facebook.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Johanna said:


> Rose n Poos, I found Keja on Facebook.


Thanks!


----------



## Laurie Sines (Feb 25, 2021)

Jean-Luc said:


> Yes, I have known Ken & Jacqueline for over 20 years. They have been breeding & showing Poodles for over 35 years. All of the breeding stock is thoroughly tested & are AKC, CA& International champions. Their motto is "If you can't live with them, don't breed them." If you want the best poodle contact Kejakennel.com.


----------



## Laurie Sines (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a poodle from Keja Poodles, who I got from another breeder, so I have no personal connection to them. I am very interested in contacting them. My Keja's Benji at Sandman is 15 and a half years old and is my total soulmate dog. I would like to know where he came from and talk with his original breeders, if possible...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I talked to Diane at Cantope on Valentines Day when I picked up Ryder. Apparently Ken is no longer with us but Jackie is still breeding Toys. Cantope has been bashed too many times in PF for her to have anything to do with us.
But you could likely contact her through her site.


----------



## Laurie Sines (Feb 25, 2021)

Countryboy said:


> I talked to Diane at Cantope on Valentines Day when I picked up Ryder. Apparently Ken is no longer with us but Jackie is still breeding Toys. Cantope has been bashed too many times in PF for her to have anything to do with us.
> But you could likely contact her through her site.


Thank you!
Laurie


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Laurie Sines said:


> Thank you!
> Laurie


I should say, @Laurie Sines, the best way to contact Diane is thru e-mail.


----------

